# Optimum water temperature range for the Fishbites coldwater formula.



## jaac (Feb 17, 2014)

Hello everybody from Spain,
I would like to introduce myself, my name's Angela, I live in the northwest coast of Spain (North Atlantic ocean), I'm newbie at the game fishing sport (not many women anglers in Spain) and, I would like to ask for some information about the Fishbites coldwater formula.
Well, I didn't knew Fishbites until about 2 months ago when I knew about it surfing on the internet (I knew Gulp products but not Fishbites). Since Fishbites is NOT popular and almost nobody knows about this artificial bait in Spain, I decided to register and write a post in this American fishing forum to see if somebody may help telling me what's the optimum, the correct, the right water temperature range for the Fishbites coldwater formula (red bag) to work well. I mean, Fishbites states the coldwater formula below 65F degrees but, what's the minimum water temperature for the coldwater temperature to be efficient, to work well? 40F, 45F, 50F degrees? Does anybody knows for experience? I must say that in the northwest coast of Spain, in which I fish, the average water temperature is between 50F in the winter and 68F degrees in the summer, I think, more or less, like in the North East coast of the USA.
Well, I would appreciate your advices and inputs a lot about this issue.
Have a nice fishing day for all of you there in the USA.
Angela


----------



## surfmom (Nov 3, 2012)

welcome! Im sure someone will answer your questions shortly!


----------



## sunburntspike (Oct 4, 2010)

Ive found that it will vary from 45*-55*..I think because of salinity. .put it on the hook and let it set for a bit ..reel it in and see if it has melted..ps if a fish bites it during this test then it's probably working..lol


----------



## dlpetrey (Oct 30, 2013)

test


----------



## IPNURWATER (Aug 20, 2013)

As long as the fish isn't in shock from the cold water or in its habitate stage they will bite it. I use it yr round but I fish near or along the power plants in the off season ( Chesapeake va ) .So I still get those fish that shouldnt be there.. I was catching spot on a sabiki rig this past week in the snow then using them for cut bait for trout and drum. So Imo if the fish arent in shock or down for the winter ,they will bite it.if I had to guess the temps were prob in low 40s for the water . .I do see a diff with the shrimp/squid dissolving quicker then the blood worms in any temp water fir FB brands.


----------



## IPNURWATER (Aug 20, 2013)

I'm going back out Thursday . I'll take a reading of the water.since I gotta catch more bait I'm sure ill have a sabiki rig out with fb .


----------



## jaac (Feb 17, 2014)

Thank your very much to all of you for your replies


----------



## hugehail (May 25, 2013)

Angela,

I used the long lasting formula (blue bag) in 57F water at Nags Head and had tremendous success with Whiting(Sea Mullet). I dont like using bait like shrimp or cut bait in the cool season because
you catch too many skates with them. I am wondering though if skates will hit the shrimp fishbites. I always use the worm fishbites for this reason. The only problem with this is that you
wont catch as many of the other fish like Bluefish, trout and Black Drum as readily if you use the worm bites. But, if the whiting are biting well, I dont really care if I catch anything else.
I may try the fast acting this April when I go to Topsail especially if the Whiting are hitting well.


----------



## sdarman12 (Oct 23, 2021)

sunburntspike said:


> Ive found that it will vary from 45*-55*..I think because of salinity. .put it on the hook and let it set for a bit ..reel it in and see if it has melted..ps if a fish bites it during this test then it's probably working..lol


----------

